# Airbag Adapter VAS 5094...Cost?



## Latex (Nov 19, 2001)

Per Bentley Service Manual for Jetta 99-02, pg 72-2, Airbag Adapter VAS 5094
Looking to remove my front seats to thoroughly clean them. Anyone know how much this part costs?
Procedure seems very easy. Opinions/recommendations?


----------



## Latex (Nov 19, 2001)

*Re: Airbag Adapter VAS 5094...Cost? (Latex)*

Anyone?


----------



## hman (Jun 27, 2001)

*Re: Airbag Adapter VAS 5094...Cost? (Latex)*









http://www.parts4vws.com
$55


----------



## HIDGolf (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: Airbag Adapter VAS 5094...Cost? (hman)*

I have that part, and it doesnt work on my 02 Golf IV. The plug does not fit. The connector looks correct, it just has pieces that "bridge" the gap between connectors preventing it to be inserted into the seat airbag harness.


----------



## comcf (Aug 23, 2004)

*Re: Airbag Adapter VAS 5094...Cost? (HIDGolf)*

What does this thing do?


----------



## Pifiu (Jan 28, 2002)

*Re: Airbag Adapter VAS 5094...Cost? (comcf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *comcf* »_What does this thing do?


exactly. sorry for the newbie question.


----------



## Buttero J-Lo (Mar 5, 2003)

*Re: Airbag Adapter VAS 5094...Cost? (Pifiu)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pifiu* »_exactly. sorry for the newbie question.


----------



## AB'S JettA2 (Sep 15, 2001)

*Re: Airbag Adapter VAS 5094...Cost? (hman)*

Item Details








IMPEX SKU # 266097
OEM
AIR BAG ADAPTER
List Price: $52.36 ::* Impex Price: $35.50* 
WorldImpex.com
(Compatible with OEM part number: VAS5094)



_Modified by AB'S JettA2 at 2:57 AM 6-19-2008_


----------

